# HAMBURG | Public Transport



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

The next weeks I´ll show you transportation systems in Germany.
The first city is Hamburg:

Hamburg has about 1.7 Mio inhabitants (metro 2.5) and is an important harbour city.


Hamburg has a subway(but called Hochbahn there because drives above street level in many parts) and a S-bahn. Also there is the Regionalbahn and many buslines which I´ll show you later. Some facts:

SUBWAY:
There are 3 subway lines with a length of 101,0 km and 89 stations.
The Hochbahn has 255 subway trains and 181,1 Mio passengers per year.

S-BAHN:
Then there´s the S-bahn with 6 S-bahn lines and a length of 115,2 km and 59 stations.

BUS:
There are 112 bus lines and the length is 1.448 km with 1.254 stations.
827 buses are in service, 193,2 Mio passengers are using the bus per year.

TRAM:
There was a big tram-system in Hamburg until 1978 when the last tram line closed
Today, there are no plans for new tram lines.

Here are some pics:

The newest subway:













































The older subway:




















The newest S-bahn train:



















The older S-bahn trains:



















You can post pics too!

Anyway, more stuff soon!


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Here´s the map:


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

And here is the map of the Metrobus network.

The Metrobus-lines are important bus lines with a high frequency. The concept was introduced a few years back. Although many city bus lines got only new numbers without changing the route, it has a positive effect for the customer in navigating through the network.
As far as i know the Metrobus line 5 is the heaviest used bus line in Europe. Most of the customers use it to get to university. Intervalls during rush hour on this line are 3-4 minutes and often two buses arrive and depart at the same time.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

interesting!


----------



## Mojito (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice thread! I've been to Hamburg once. Unfortunately, it was by car, so I had no opportunity to travel by U-bahn or S-bahn... 

To me, it seems a very interesting system, because both U and S-bahn systems are old ones, with its own history, character and atmosphere. I like the pictures of the steel bridges along the harbour, and the railway bridges (don't know where it was exactly) which I saw when we entered Hamburg from Berlin.

I'm very curious about the older Hamburg U-bahn trains, the silver ones with the red doors. The first generation of metro trains in Amsterdam was developed from both the Hamburg and Munich U-bahn cars. They can be described as trains with dimensions and bogies similar to Munich, with a body similar to Hamburg.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Very interesting thread. I'm looking forward to the others!


----------



## DaDvD (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice metro system!


----------



## Luckystreak (Feb 19, 2005)

prima!


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> As far as i know the Metrobus line 5 is the heaviest used bus line in Europe.


This is because Germany's second-biggest city is one of the poorest municipalities in Europe: Hamburg doesn't have the money to build a metro or LRT line where it is needed so they still run buses. The subway network is still incomplete. In the past 32 years, while some other cities got subway extensions of more than 100 km, Hamburg got less than 9 km! 

But there's a switch for U2 and U3 branches under construction so there will be the old circle line again (line re-organisation planned for 2009).


----------



## Dämon des Bösen (Sep 16, 2005)

HOT TAMALE!!


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

I made an update in the first post!

Here are some more pics!

S-bahn:



















Hochbahn:


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Here I found a small map about the U4 which should be built to the new Hafencity.

The Hochbahn sais that construction will start in 2007 and it will be ready in 2011.

I´m sorry for the small map.

The new line should begin at the station "Jungfernstieg". It should be 4.5 km long.


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Here I found one picture of a Hamburg tram. This is one of the last. Since 1978 there´s no tram service anymore.


----------



## Mr. Pizza (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice pics, nice system! Wasn´t it 1910 or so when the first subway part started service?

And do you have some bus pics?


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

They started in 1912 as the world's 10th subway. Only 4 months after inauguration, the entire circle line (18 km) was complete, a speed which seems quite amazing when compared to the performance today (only 9 km of extensions since 1973).


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

micro said:


> They started in 1912 as the world's 10th subway. Only 4 months after inauguration, the entire circle line (18 km) was complete, a speed which seems quite amazing when compared to the performance today (only 9 km of extensions since 1973).



Year, odd thing is, Madrid seems to still be able to build metro's as fast these days. Most cities take ages for small extensions.


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Future plan 1 (with new U4)

Future plan 2 (with U4 extension)


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

I´ve changed the link now, so every one can see the maps!


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

The maps are not quite correct. 

The only subway extension planned is one station on line U4 (marked in red). It is the most stupid subway planning I have ever seen. They want to build a huge loop right under the center of the city of almost 4 km length without any intermediate stops. It will cross two other lines without having transfer connections with them. Here's a map:

The only station planned is Überseequartier (marked Ü). It would be much easier and shorter to build an extension from line U1 (marked in blue) at Messberg (marked M) but subway planners in Hamburg seem to like it the complicated way. It's a huge waste of money and the result will be a line which changes direction and has a loop of almost 270 degrees.

Apart from that, one S-Bahn station to the airport is under construction. After practically every city in the Western world has train stations in their airports, Hamburg is the last one and finally gets one too.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

ye, u're right, it's a bit stupid. i always thought the same way, as i read about the planned extention of the U4 in Hamburg. does anyone know, if there is a reason of that?


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

U-Bahn near Hamburger Straße:

Near Landungsbrücken:

Station Hauptbahnhof-Süd (main station south):

_mm-trains.de_


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Langenhorn Nord:

In front of the harbour:

_mm-trains.de_


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Since 29th June the "Line-swap" of the metro lines U2 and U3 has been finished. Now the U2 (red line) is running from Niendorf-Nord to Mümmelmannsberg, while the U3 (yellow line) is now a circle line with a branch to Wandsbek-Gartenstadt.

The reason for this adjustment was to increase capacity on the branch to Mümmelmannsberg (the heaviest used branch): The red line can now operate with longer trains because all stations with short platform are now exclusively served by the yellow line.

Here is the new rapid transit map valid since 29th June.

This is the old map:


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Somebody had the funny idea to translate the station names into english:

Poppenbüttel = ****ingborough
:lol:


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

That English map is very interesting, thanks for the post. It must have taken that guy a long time...

You serious about Poppenbüttel?


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> You serious about Poppenbüttel?


"Poppen" is more Cologne dialect than a Hamburg expression.

Three of those stops about 100 years ago:

"Roding's Market": 

















"Central Station":









"St.Paul's"









(all pics from www.zeno.org)

:banana:


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

U-Bahn at Wandsbek-Gartenstadt:

Within the train:

_mm-trains.de_


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

U-Bahn in Barmbek:

Eppendorfer Baum:

_mm-trains.de_


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

*S-Bahn Hamburg*

Station Jungfernstieg:

Altona:

_railfaneurope.net_


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

*New developments in Hamburg:*

transit stations:

- the bus terminal in Barmbek will be completely changed: the bus stops will be distributed north and south of the elevated metro-station. The old bus terminal north of the metro station will be razed down afterwards. The changes will allow a better routing of the buslines in the area and a more direct access to the metro. The area of the razed down bus terminal can be used for new developments.

- the bus terminal in the suburb Billstedt has been renewed.

- the bus terminal in the suburb Poppenbüttel has been renewed. The old terminal was planned for a ridership of 20.000 people/day and 45 busses/hour. Nowadays there are 60.000 people/day and 60 busses/hour.

old:

new:


New metro-line U4:
- the estimated total costs for the 4km long tunneled track have been raised to 323.6 million euro. That is 25.6 million euro more than initially estimated.
- the structural work of the first tube has beeen finished, construction of the second tube will start in January
- estimated opening of the new line has been recalculated from Dec. 2011 to Sept. 2012

Introduction of a Light Rail system

- The Hamburg senate has finally approved the plans of building a modern light rail/tram-network. It is planned to build a 52km long network until around 2025.
- the light rail system will run as often as possible independent from car traffic, where it crosses car traffic, it will have right of way and the traffic lights will be connected to the tram system. 
- preparation phase for the first 7.6km stretch with 12 stops has now begun. If this phase goes well, construction of the first stretch will start in 2012. Opening of this stretch will be in 2014.
- estimated costs per km: 15-20 million euro

Map of the planned network:
red: the first construction phase (7.6km)
orange: planned extension
yellow: possible expansions









More details and visualisations on the first stretch here (in german)


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

*U-Bahn Hamburg*

Wandsbek-Gartenstadt:

Baumwall:

_mm-trains.de_


----------



## maja88 (Aug 2, 2008)

*U4 Hamburg*

Hamburg Metro Line U4 extention, interactive.
In German, but should be no problem, I think.

http://u4.hochbahn.de/ausheben-aufbauen/baugeschehen-interaktiv

Clink on "red-points" to get more.
"Ubersicht" means overview, by the way.

:cheers:


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

First train of the new generation is finished: the DT5. 66 more trainsets to come within the next 5 years, built by Alstom Transport Deutschland GmbH/ Bombardier Transportation. They will replace the 40 year old DT3E trains.

The first train of the new generation will put in regular service in about 1 year.

the train:

interior:

More information (in german)


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Photo of the driver's cab of DT3 of Hamburg's U-Bahn:

_mm-trains.de_


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Since 1st of September it is forbidden to drink alcohol or carry open alcoholic drinks in public transport. And from today on everybody being caught drinking alcohol in busses, metros and metrostations has to pay a fine of 40 Euro.

Lots of young people used this as an opportunity to make a big metro-party, similar to that one in London when the alcohol ban was introduced there. It seems there were at least two big groups on different routes.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*First Public Opening of new subway line U4 in Hamburg [HD] *








_EN: First public transport with new constructed underground line U4 on November 29th, 2012. Discover the new stations _​


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^

*U4 Hafencity station - Hamburg*



























http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8071/8271938371_25e530e15a_z.jpg

www.urbika.com


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

After decades of stagnation in Hamburg's u-bahn network, two humble events in short succession were rocking the local metro fans: 

7 November 2012: A set of the new air-conditioned walk-through train type DT5 now runs every weekday on a tour along all lines.






29 November 2012: Two new stations are open to the public (Hafencity-Universität on weekends only as it's in the middle of a construction area). So the new line U4 actually consists of just one new station plus a stretch served together with line U2. 

Überseequartier station on the opening weekend with mermaid actors:

Überseequartier stairs: 

station with the lighting colours repetitively changing:

Hafencity-Universität wall detail:


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

And the tram/LRT plans have been cancelled last year, by the way.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ So no trams at all in Hamburg in the near future? And no U- or S-Bahn extensions too?


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Overview of historic and current fleet of the Hamburger Hochbahn:


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

*DT4 between Hudtwalckerstraße and Kellinghusenstraße on the U1:*


Ein DT4-Zug der Linie U1 zwischen den Haltestellen Hudtwalckerstraße und Kellinghusenstraße by Frederik Buchleitner, on Flickr


*DT4 at Hafencity Universität on the U4:*


U4 Hafencity Universität by kevin.hackert, on Flickr


*Detail of a DT4 train: Blue lights on every wagon for open doors, orange lights in case of a pulled emergency brake:*


U4 Hafencity Universität by kevin.hackert, on Flickr


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

The extension of the U4 to "Elbbrücken" is going faster and will cost less than expected. If everything works fine, the opening of the extension is planned for 2018:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^And how bridge across Norderelbe will be look like?


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

hmmm, that looks familiar:


Canary Wharf Crossrail station 6 August 2014


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, Beijing and The Hague also have similar looking stations.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Here they are: Beiyuan North in Beijing, Beatrixkwartier in The Hague:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

metr0p0litain said:


> The extension of the U4 to "Elbbrücken" is going faster and will cost less than expected. If everything works fine, the opening of the extension is planned for 2018:


I didn't know that this extension would be elevated.
So, HafenCity Universität station is close to the ground? I thought it was a deep station.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/hamburg-to-order-new-u-bahn-trains.html?channel=542
> 
> *Hamburg to order new U-Bahn trains*
> Thursday, October 02, 2014
> ...


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

Minato ku said:


> I didn't know that this extension would be elevated.
> So, HafenCity Universität station is close to the ground? I thought it was a deep station.


HafenCity Universität is a deep station but not extremely deep, and it's about 1 km to the planned Elbbrücken station so the slope/incline won't be that hard.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../hamburg-s-bahn-project-costings-updated.html
> 
> *Hamburg S-Bahn project costings updated*
> 29 Jul 2015
> ...


----------



## ncronin (Mar 7, 2014)

How is the ridership to/from the Hafen City project? I visited Hamburg a year ago and the whole development seems promising however there were very few pedestrians and seemed deserted at times


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

Any updates om the U4 Elbebrücken extension or the conversion of AKN to S-Bahn?


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Minato ku said:


> I didn't know that this extension would be elevated.
> So, HafenCity Universität station is close to the ground? I thought it was a deep station.


Hard to say, if it's really elevated or still on the ground level...


Hamburg HafenCity - Bahnhof Elbbrücken by Petro Molitain, on Flickr


Hamburg HafenCity - Bahnhof Elbbrücken by Petro Molitain, on Flickr

HafenCity Universität is 16 m under ground level and the deepest underground station in Hamburg (and in Germany) is Messehallen with 26 m under ground level.



ncronin said:


> How is the ridership to/from the Hafen City project? I visited Hamburg a year ago and the whole development seems promising however there were very few pedestrians and seemed deserted at times


The HafenCity area is still under construction. Actually the population of HafenCity is about 2,000 people and there are 10,000 workplaces. Until 2025 workplaces will be increased up to 40,000 and the population will be about 5,500 people.



MiaM said:


> Any updates om the U4 Elbebrücken extension or the conversion of AKN to S-Bahn?


Have a look at this one:






The AKN received its first new diesel-powered units in a new livery:










The new trains will run between Hamburg-Eidelstedt and Neumünster, so the oldest diesel units of type VTE can be scrapped.

About the conversion of AKN to S-Bahn: Train intervals on Sundays will be doubled from 40 to 20 min. The plan-approval procedure will start this year and if everything went fine, electrified service will start by the end of 2019.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-with-u-bahn-expansion-plans.html?channel=525
> 
> *Hamburg adopts U-Bahn expansion plans*
> Wednesday, September 30, 2015
> ...


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hamburg*

University station is not deep. just -2 level including a mezzaine one.

the crossing of the Norderelbe bridge could be in the upper level of the existing road bridge, which was build to use for a possile later U-Bahn extension long ago. There steel panels to carry a second level.




dimlys1994 said:


> ^^And how bridge across Norderelbe will be look like?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today is last day of DT2 metro cars:
http://www.hochbahn.de/wps/portal/d...Hamburg_erleben/Sehenswertes/Abschied vom DT2


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

^^

Jungfernstieg!


----------



## subbotazh (Feb 4, 2015)

4 Generations by sanpani, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/hamburg-s-bahn-trains-take-shape.html
> 
> *Hamburg S-Bahn trains take shape*
> 14 Dec 2015
> ...


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Hamburg was a laggard for a reasonable length of time, but it really does seem to be putting a lot of effort into its rapid transit now. Excellent stuff!


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Intelligent Transport Systems (ITS) World Congress to take place in Hamburg from 11 to 15 Oct 2021. 





ITS World Congress 2024 – 30th ITS World Congress







itsworldcongress.com


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

A few photos from Hamburg from my trip last month:

The U-bahn system supports trains up to 120m long (3x3 cars or 2x4 cars depending on train type). Trains don't always operate at maximum length. Trains are 2.6m wide:

DT-5 type: each set is 3 cars at 39 metres - up to 3 sets can operate together:

MED_8276 by Constant Invader, on Flickr

You can see the not quite level boarding here, and the 'hump' in the distance

MED_8284 by Constant Invader, on Flickr

DT-4 type: each set is 4 cars at 60 metres - this is a full-length double set. Again you can see the not quite level boarding and hump arrangement

MED_8271 by Constant Invader, on Flickr

S-bahn Class 474, I think unique to Hamburg. This was at Ohlsdorf, where the S1 splits divides into the Airport and Poppenbuttel branches. On the day I travelled the S1 was completely rammed. Each unit is 66m long and up to 3 units can run together.

MED_8277 by Constant Invader, on Flickr

MED_8280 by Constant Invader, on Flickr

At Ohlsdorf the train divides - front portion goes to the airport and rear portion goes to Pottenbuttel.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

The newer Class 490, this time at Elbbrucken, on the edge of Hafencity:

IMG_0121 by Constant Invader, on Flickr

Interior of Class 491 - that of the Class 471 is essentially similar.

IMG_0120 by Constant Invader, on Flickr

I actually find the doorways a bit on the narrow side. The position of poles and 2+2 seating throughout didn't encourage passengers to move down the aisle. Getting on the S1 and circulating inside the trains were a bit of a struggle.

Hamburg also has a less-known A-bahn, which is a diesel railway that operates between Eidelstadt and some north western suburbs. The inner section operates at a frequency of every 10 minutes. This was at Burgwedel:

MED_8291 by Constant Invader, on Flickr

MED_8292 by Constant Invader, on Flickr

An of course, an obligatory bus shot, at Burgwedel bus interchange:

MED_8288 by Constant Invader, on Flickr

Route 5 starts at Burgwedel and runs in pretty much a straight line into the centre of town and terminates at the Hauptbahnhof. It intersects 2 U-bahn lines on the way. You have a choice of changing onto the U-bahn or staying on the bus all the way - the bus journey time isn't shabby either. A good transit system gives you reasonable bus options and doesn't force-funnel you onto rail-based modes if you want to be funnelled.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Hafencity has the newest U-bahn extension - line 4 goes through Hafencity to Elbbrucken to meet the S-bahn.

This was at Uberseequartier:

IMG_0123 by Constant Invader, on Flickr

IMG_0125 by Constant Invader, on Flickr

The depth of the station and size of platforms has a certain Canary Wharf feel about it. Hafencity is still half a construction site so you don't get the Canary Wharf level of busyness yet. One thing that struck me just now - they are being stingy on escalator provision - this arrangement is OK for their usual shallow platforms but to me isn't adequate for the station depth here. No centre handrail on the staircase either. In London there'd be 4 banks of escalators here.


----------



## akintoptas (3 mo ago)

The construction of the U5 started officially yesterday


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Roughly takes the routes of buses 5, 6 and 17, probably the busiest standard bus routes in Hamburg, makes sense really.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

I've just read about proposals for a new S-bahn line S4 to Bad Odersloe to the east and Itzehoe to the West, split into S4 East and S4 West. What are the statuses of these projects? Is S4 East properly under construction now? S4 West is said to follow S4 East - is it committed or is there still a chance they'll cancel S4 West?


----------



## akintoptas (3 mo ago)

S4 To bad oldesloe is under construction.. S21 to kaltenkirchen will follow soon


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

akintoptas said:


> S21 to kaltenkirchen will follow soon


Replacing the A1 line?


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

akintoptas said:


> S4 To bad oldesloe is under construction.. S21 to kaltenkirchen will follow soon


The first 3km of is S4 is under construction, the rest is still in the planning process


----------



## akintoptas (3 mo ago)

This week, 45 new multiple units of the new DT6 series of the Hamburg U-Bahn were also officially put out to tender, these are to run from 2027


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Presumably each DT6 unit is the same length as a 3-car DT5 unit?

Is the new S4 intended to replace RB81, or complement it? Thanks.


----------



## Flor!an (May 1, 2013)

Some other pictures/renderings of the DT-6









Via DT6 – Wie die U-Bahn der Zukunft aussehen wird








Via DT6 – Wie die U-Bahn der Zukunft aussehen wird








Via DT6 – Wie die U-Bahn der Zukunft aussehen wird








Via DT6 – Wie die U-Bahn der Zukunft aussehen wird


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Flor!an said:


> Some other pictures/renderings of the DT-6
> 
> View attachment 3941502


Are they really going to be single-ended units? How would that work?


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

I think the one with the see-through end is the automatic fully driverless version.


----------

